# steak-umm fattie



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2011)

found some steak-umm at walmart, so here we go .

bacon weave with layer of steak-umm














Hard Salamni







pepperoni







provolone cheese







few more goodies for the middle







all wrap up







on the smoker for 3 hours at 230 degrees







all done ! my smoking buddy watching over them for me







money shot. with another little guy watching over them !!!!







some garlic mash potato with some gravy made from the juice of

pull pork I did last week













pictures loading small for some reason .

thanks for looking !!

smoke-on !!!!!!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Great looking fattie!  I am so overdue for one or ten of those!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

yum look delish!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 15, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Great looking fattie!  I am so overdue for one or ten of those!!!!


Thanks, can never smoke to many fatties.!!!!
Always looking for different ways to make them


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 15, 2011)

Man those look delicious


----------



## boykjo (Sep 15, 2011)

looks great................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    steak-umm fattie was my first fattie and it tasted great. I need to do one soon.....

thanks for the nice bear-veiw

JOE


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 15, 2011)

boykjo said:


> looks great................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JOE,

they didn't last long . got to thank the wife for the bear-view . I think she likes taking the pictures as much as i like smoking.


----------



## dtcunni (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done sir!Thumbs Up


----------



## dieseltojo (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi jrod62.

Sure looks great, Top idea.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Now those really look nice!! Bet they taste as good too. I love those steak-uumms


----------

